# Modelmaking and the destruction of Stonehenge



## Mr Celine (21 Jun 2021)

When one of the Celinettes was little one of my sisters gave her a cardboard cut out model of a wizard's castle for Christmas. We spent many winter evenings making it, she would do the rough cutting out while I would do the fiddly bits that needed a sharp scalpel. All the time she would be making up and telling me stories about the young wizards, witches and other characters who inhabited the building we were making at the time. Once it was finished she continued to play with it for years. 

My other sister saw this but instead of thinking 'there's a little girl with a big imagination who likes wizards and stories' she must have thought 'there's a little girl who likes card models'. She gave her a model of Stonehenge for Christmas. With the castle we could make one building per night. With Stonehenge it was one stone. She lost interest on day 2. I persevered for about three winters, it being very fiddly and excruciatingly dull, but eventually completed it. 
















And then it was put on the top of a bookcase and sat gathering dust for several years.

But what did we all used to do with broken / unwanted Airfix kits?

Today is the summer solstice, so what better day to let the sun have it's revenge..... 






We can only imagine the terror experienced by the miniature druids as they are suddenly confronted with the apocalyptic sight of the first puffs of smoke pouring from one of the stones, while Rusty the giant chicken god looks on ready to pick off anyone who tries to escape. 

Unfortunately the sun was a bit intermittent and although the stone I was aiming at was soon smouldering there weren't enough flames. Cue the weed wand / flamethrower for full ignition.











Stonehenge is now utterly destroyed by fire. Should the summer be hot and sunny, you know who to thank.


----------

